# Cheap nail polish



## jess!:) (Nov 17, 2010)

Do you think it's alright to use cheap nail polish if you have a good base coat?

I like alot of nail polish colours, but they're cheap, so i was thinking, because i have a pretty exspensive base coat, it'd be safe to use cheap nail polish and not have to worry about the chemicals in them.

What do you think?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes I do it all the time.


----------



## flipshawtii (Nov 17, 2010)

I do that too actually.


----------



## yuniikuyou (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm guilty for doing that as well. Also, a good top coat helps the cheaper nail polish last longer.


----------



## flipshawtii (Nov 17, 2010)

Cheaper ones tend do to chip easily! It's irritating. I can't last two days without a chip.


----------



## jess!:) (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, I will buy cheap nail polish now aswell as top brands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can last week without chipping.


----------



## CallmeMrsAL (Nov 17, 2010)

I buy mostly cheap nail polishes. My nails get messed up at work with the cheap or the expensive so I figure I might as well save a buck!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 17, 2010)

I use cheap polishes too.


----------



## lolaB (Nov 17, 2010)

Yep. Cheap polishes need love too. :]


----------



## jasminesmile (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree with you. I  buy mostly cheap nail polishes.


----------



## KeLLsTar (Nov 18, 2010)

I've tried expensive nail polish but it chips as well, so I just buy the cheapies. No point in spending $20 on one bottle if it chips..

I really like the Ulta3 brand, $2.50AU each &amp; pretty!


----------



## Bexy (Nov 18, 2010)

I get a lot of my nail polish at Walgreens, they carry a brand called Sinful colors. They have a great color selection and they dry super fast. They chip on my fingers but if I give myself a pedi they last a while.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 18, 2010)

I have alot of the sinful colors too.  I only buy the expensive colors when they are really odd and unlike anything i have.
 



> Originally Posted by *Bexy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get a lot of my nail polish at Walgreens, they carry a brand called Sinful colors. They have a great color selection and they dry super fast. They chip on my fingers but if I give myself a pedi they last a while.


----------



## mickey1962 (Nov 19, 2010)

I like Sinful Colors, OPI, China Glaze, and Essie.  I have learned to buy the OPI sample sets when I can find them at Cosmo Pro, and I go to the sale table at Sally's, and search for colors that are being discontinued.  Saves me a few $$.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 20, 2010)

Are they really good ? I saw the Sinful colors in my country, but for the price tag i didn't know if it was a good polish or not.

Anyway, yes it's a good way of making your cheap polish last longer, although lately i've been really addicted to OPI and China Glaze, which are a bit more expensive.


----------



## DonnaJ (Nov 20, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *flipshawtii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cheaper ones tend do to chip easily! It's irritating. I can't last two days without a chip.



You don't have very many nail polishes, do you? You can't really tell quality by the price, with maybe one exception, Chanel usually gets high marks in application, wear, originality of color etc. Although even they have had some duds. There's just no way in h*ll I'm spending $23-30 for a nail polish.

Out of all my nail polishes, the best ones I have are LA Colors. They have everything from normal boring colors to crazy wild colors. Application is a breeze, dry time is good, and they wear like iron on me. I can go up to a week without a chip, maybe longer, I get bored and change my polish at least once a week.

Your base coat and top coat can have a lot to do with wear on your polishes. If you have some cheap brand that chips easily on you, try using a different base/top coat before you give up on it. On the other hand, if you're talking Sally Hansen HDs, those d*mned things are chip monsters, and nothing I do seems to make them last longer than 1 or 2 days.


----------



## DonnaJ (Nov 20, 2010)

Hmmm this is weird. I clicked edit, not reply, and instead of editing the post it did a new reply. Is this the way the forum software works here?

Also my computer does this thing where sometimes it randomly erases things while I am typing. Loads of fun when I am trying to post to my blog. It deleted the second paragraph while I was editing so that I had to retype it from memory. GRRRR!


----------



## yuniikuyou (Nov 20, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are they really good ? I saw the Sinful colors in my country, but for the price tag i didn't know if it was a good polish or not.
> 
> Anyway, yes it's a good way of making your cheap polish last longer, although lately i've been really addicted to OPI and China Glaze, which are a bit more expensive.



They are pretty good. I have quite a few of them, they have a large selection of colors that I really like. My favorite color right now is "Just You Wait, 858."

I use _Nutra Nail Base Coat and Ridge Filler_ for my base coat. It really makes the polish go on smoothly and really makes the polish last quite a while too. Works best if you let it dry completely before putting your polish on. For the top coat, I use _Revlon Colorstay 2 Always on Sealant_. It comes in a set with a polish, I like it. It makes the polish really shiny.

I have used OPI and I think that Sinful Colors works just as well and the colors really compare. I think the only reason I would buy a nail polish that was $35 is if I was an independent nail tech artist who charged people to do their nails...


----------



## jess!:) (Nov 21, 2010)

Also, do yu suggest using a base and top coat in 1, or getting seperate ones?

They do 2 different things, base keeps nails from staining and help nail polish stay longer, and top looks shiny and helps not chip.

So i was thinking of getting a base coat by itself...


----------



## lolaB (Nov 21, 2010)

Get a base coat and a rapid dry top coat.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 21, 2010)

Nope.  It shouldn't have posted a new reply, your post should have appeared in that area for you to edit. 
 



> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm this is weird. I clicked edit, not reply, and instead of editing the post it did a new reply. Is this the way the forum software works here?
> 
> Also my computer does this thing where sometimes it randomly erases things while I am typing. Loads of fun when I am trying to post to my blog. It deleted the second paragraph while I was editing so that I had to retype it from memory. GRRRR!


 
...I always buy cheap clear polish and I use pigments to make my own colours.  Base coat and a good quick dry topcoat and no one knows the difference.


----------



## yuniikuyou (Nov 24, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *jess!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, do yu suggest using a base and top coat in 1, or getting seperate ones?
> 
> ...



A friend of mine who is a nail tech, says that you can use a top coat as a base coat. So if you are trying to save money, I would do that. I know there are some nail polishes that say they have a base/top coat already in the polish, but I would still use a separate one. A lot of the all-in-one nail polishes I have used still chip and peel off rather quickly, but when I use a base coat, it lasts longer.


----------



## DonnaJ (Nov 24, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope.  It shouldn't have posted a new reply, your post should have appeared in that area for you to edit.



That was strange then. A moderator must have deleted the extra reply, but that was the edited one, the original is there! lol


----------



## DonnaJ (Nov 24, 2010)

> I know there are some nail polishes that say they have a base/top coat already in the polish, but I would still use a separate one.


 I agree. I don't trust it not to stain my nails without a separate base coat, so that's another reason to use one. I sometimes use the same product since there are many out there marketed as base/top coats and haven't had any problems with that. I do think that the products that are specifically base coats or top coats are probably still a bit better, especially if you need a sticky base coat for example. But I change my polish often enough that I don't need it to last longer than 2-4 days for the most part. I know some women don't have time for that and only do their nails on the weekends though and I'd recommend to them that they buy the products made as base coat only, and top coat only.


----------

